# ...from lap blankets to shawls...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Showing off again... 

As some of you know I'm learning to knit using looms a friend gave me. Since I got tired of knitting hats I decided to knit "lap" blankets for people in nursing homes. (I had to spend 2 weeks in one a few years back when I underwent hip transplant and, thus, have some personal experiences of the people there. Many were sitting in wheel chairs in the halls each evening; and this gave me the idea of giving them some lap blankets to help them know someone cares.)

Well I knitted quite a few lap blankets and then got tired of doing so. I've started knitting scarfs and shawls...for the same people mentioned above. Here are my first attempts and it is so much fun. (I even put one of these around my own shoulders this morning as it was quite cool and that shawl felt so good.) As you can see I put a crochet border around each and did several rows at beginning and end of a K1/P1 stitch, which stopped the curlings.  [I'm still having trouble keeping the very first cast on from being so LOOSE. My cast off is nice and firm without being overly tight. It is the "starting" row that I cannot seem to get tight enough.]


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wow you are doing really well. I need to learn some new stitches and practice them quickly so I can begin Christmas gifts.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely work! You will be one cozy lady this winter!


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I love them, especially that last ones colors


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks... None of these are for me but are for people in the local nursing homes. I'm also going to put a couple of lap blankets in each of the transportation vans as those vans are used to carry the elderly to and from doctors. 

Just learned my friend from the Sheriff's office has a two year old little girl; so am thinking of what I can create for her. Can see such a child carrying around a blanket to snuggle in wherever and whenever she would like.


----------

